# trolling motor instalation on yak...



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

I am in the process of installing a trolling motor to my kayak. Has anyone done this before? and I need suggestions on what kind of battery to use. Any input would be appreciated!

Thanks Guys!!
Willie


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a few Ideas on mounting it if you want any one that subject. I dont really know what batteries to get so your guess is as good as mine. Also a picture of the kayak and where you want to mount the motor would be helpful


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Remember you "have" to register any motorized vessel.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have an older saltwater series 65# that would make a yak scream...


----------



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

I installed 2 batteries on mine.
They are called 35AH AGM and can be placed on pretty much any position since they are sealled batteries.
Mines are placed inside the kayak (it's a Ascend FS128T sit on top).
According to a post I saw on one of the battery makers web site, when used with a 30 lbs trolling motor (that's what I use), the battery lasts:
4 hours on 1st or 2nd speeds
3 hours on 3rd speed
1.5 hour hours on 5th speed

I also installed a battery selector switch so I can use just one of them and have the other one full charged and available to bring me back...

Hope this helps... Good luck


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I am open for suggestions to any ideas on installation. Thanks for letting me know about the batteries. I will do more research on them as i get close to battery instal. I am stil in the process of figuring out how to make a stern bracket for installation. I want it mount on the rear, then i have to figure out controls! Thanks for the heads up on registration.


----------



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

A kill switch is also very important!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

What kind of yak do you have?
We mounted a cheap trolling motor to the rear of our OKs on the rudder bracket after modifying the shaft length and trolling motor mounts. We also incorporated the kayak rudder control to control the trolling motor. There are also companies that make trolling motor adapters for mounting on kayaks... i.e. Stand-N-Fish 
http://standnfish.com/snf_home/index.html










...and Kayak Fishing Supply http://www.kayakfishingsupplies.com...ies/Categories?tsetlock=IntuitSolutionsMobile

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Brazilianut said:


> I installed 2 batteries on mine.
> They are called 35AH AGM and can be placed on pretty much any position since they are sealled batteries.
> Mines are placed inside the kayak (it's a Ascend FS128T sit on top).
> According to a post I saw on one of the battery makers web site, when used with a 30 lbs trolling motor (that's what I use), the battery lasts:
> ...


 What brand batteries are they? I have a 38lb motor I've been meaning to mount to my pro angler. Those numbers sound impressive if they can be sored inside the kayak and chained together for more usage time.


----------



## SteveK (Feb 7, 2012)

Which kayak do you have?


----------



## h216ghost (Oct 15, 2013)

It's really not hard to install look up the bassyaks kit if you mechanically inclined it's not to hard to reverse engineer if you aren't it's relatively affordable, 

As far as batteries, go to "battery plus" get wheel chair agm batteries in the 35 ah range light, easy to store, and effective. get 2 or 3

To me it's the best modification I've made to my kayak but I am lazy so that I'm sure has a lot to do with it


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

here is a pic of our modified trolling motor on the OK hooked up to the rudder controls. I also had a "kill switch" on the Drifter so I didn't have to reach back to turn it on and off.








The battery was kind of big and heavy for use on the Drifter, but not too bad on the Zest Two. I had even bought a solar panel to extend the range for use on the Zest Two, just never got around to trying it out.


----------

